# I just got 4 rabbits yesterday, how long should I wait to breed them?



## Mikedero1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Well I decided to get into raising rabbits. I got 4 yesterday one doe (satin) is to young born 11/10/2012, but the other 3, The buck is 2 years old a New Zealand Black, a 1.5 year Old New Zealand Black Doe, and a 2 year old White new Zealand Doe.


 My question is how long should I wait to breed them? I have held all 4 a few times and they are getting used to me. But I have only had them for 2 days now. 

 thanks


----------



## secuono (Feb 17, 2013)

Do you have any other rabbits? If so, 30 day QT.

If not, leave them alone for 2 weeks to get used to your feed, daily life and schedule. Then check for readiness and attempt breeding.


----------



## Mikedero1 (Feb 17, 2013)

These are the only 4 we have. How do you check for readiness?

thanks


----------



## sonnythebunny (Feb 17, 2013)

I know a good link, am I allowed to post a link to another website forum?


----------



## Mikedero1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Send me a Private message


----------



## Prairiechick (Feb 18, 2013)

I got some Cals last year, brought them home and put them together that evening.  My kids needed them bred right away so they could get their fryers old enough for fair.
Both does were bred and we had babies 33 days later.

I know where my rabbits came from so I didn't worry about QT.


----------



## Citylife (Feb 20, 2013)

I would breed them right away.
Gool luck and have fun.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 21, 2013)

Did you get them all from the same breeder?  If you know them very well and trust them, check them over carefully for vent disease (vent and nose) and then breed them.  If they are from different breeders, quarantine them for 30 days.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> Did you get them all from the same breeder?  If you know them very well and trust them, check them over carefully for vent disease (vent and nose) and then breed them.  If they are from different breeders, quarantine them for 30 days.


*
X2. 

But if they were all from the same breeder I'd give them a week or two to settle in.*


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> ChickenPotPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with letting them settle in, when we pick up our first doe- she was bred already and it took her a while longer to get use to us as we were different than what she was use to.  With her 1st litter she was extremely protective of them until they started coming out of the nest box.  Her 2nd litter is now 2 weeks old and she is just fine with us handling and checking them.


----------



## natem (May 9, 2013)

I would give them at least 30 days to calm down and get used to everything. The are probably on high alert, so they may not breed successfully, or they might abort


----------

